# Finally made my Sod Buster, and a few others finished also.



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I had a customer email me a pic of a knife the other day and wanted to know if I could make him one, so I made this one as a practice knife to see if I could, his will have some finger grips filed in and I will replace the saw with a straight section of blade I think it will be more useful. The saw looks tough but to be truthful you would wear yourself out trying to use it, its just not long enough. knife is also made from 1/4" stock thickness 1075 carbon steel, handle is orange g-10 knife and handle has sand blasted finish.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

The new file work looks wild, I like it. The sod buster came out great, it really has the look of a quality custom knife. The new guy in orange at the bottom is different. Not really my style but it does look good. I like the thickness, it looks to be built like a tank! Keep up the great work and the pics. You do amazing work, bud.


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

The sod buster is badass, love that style of knife. I carry one everyday made by Case that my Grandfather gave me when I was a boy, 10 years old. I'm 35 now and its in my pocket everyday. Don't see that changing in my lifetime. Its like an old friend, and I'd feel naked without it. Awesome work man.... :thumbup:


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

lxsolocam said:


> The sod buster is badass, love that style of knife. I carry one everyday made by Case that my Grandfather gave me when I was a boy, 10 years old. I'm 35 now and its in my pocket everyday. Don't see that changing in my lifetime. Its like an old friend, and I'd feel naked without it. Awesome work man.... :thumbup:


You better hope not, I went out a month back to replace my child hood sod buster, nothing more than a toothpick left of the blade now. Any way I would not buy one the quality has gone to zilch the blade would wiggle back and forth 15 degrees or so, the blade was stainless steel and the whole thing just felt cheap in hand, what happened to the CASE of old? I bet they have better ones but you will not get one from tractor supply or Lowe's,  This one has no blade play and the spring is twice as snappy. It also has bronze washers in the pivot. I also had a case xx Barlow with stag handle that I loved as a kid but lost it, I have been wanting one of those also, but will look for vintage.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

damascus hunter with file work is a beauty!


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

Great sod buster! I plan on making one also but other knives keep getting in the way. You are correct about the sob buster quality going down hill. My new stainless model won't hold an edge for beans. I bought a cheap Imperial copy of the sod buster for $9 and it's a better knife than Case's sod buster. It's a shame. Case needs to more with the carbon steel blade. They tarnish but that has never bothered me.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Squawsach said:


> Great sod buster! I plan on making one also but other knives keep getting in the way. You are correct about the sob buster quality going down hill. My new stainless model won't hold an edge for beans. I bought a cheap Imperial copy of the sod buster for $9 and it's a better knife than Case's sod buster. It's a shame. Case needs to more with the carbon steel blade. They tarnish but that has never bothered me.


I have been putting it off for same reason, but it really didn't take that long, I guess, its been in the works for several weeks getting 15min here and there. I used 0-1 for the spring so other than the liners and the piviot its all carbon. Once you figure the trade off for going with most stainless compared to carbon blades the fact they turn brown really doesn't bother you. You have to go to a CMP type steel to get an improvement and the cost is just rediciouls, even thoug I really like s30v and s35vnc.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Great filing skills...Keep up the good work!


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my old Case Sodbuster. I've carried it daily for 25 years so I know its at least that old. You'll notice the shiny new backspring. It broke on me last year but Case took care of me and fixed it free of charge. Back in my pocket in 10 days. I was thrilled.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

I love that sod buster! Awesome work!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

lxsolocam said:


> Here's a few pics of my old Case Sodbuster. I've carried it daily for 25 years so I know its at least that old. You'll notice the shiny new backspring. It broke on me last year but Case took care of me and fixed it free of charge. Back in my pocket in 10 days. I was thrilled.


Thats a good old one, trust me when you decide to replace it with a new model you will not be happy, but there are always vintage ones out there thats good.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

That is some wicked file work bud, I think my favorite knife was the one with the arrow in the handle, great work!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

those turned out great,nice work.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful work. The sodbuster is great, your folders have come a long way in a short time. The damascus needs to be hanging on my belt. I love the tamarind. The clip point is excellent. Not sure about the last though.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

i have no problems with the folders you made for me,in my pocket every day and used every day,its kind of a part of me,if i dont feel the weight of the knife i start to bug out that i lost it!!all in all great work on the new knives!!


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice work. I love the clip point hunter wood handle


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Sheath making time


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

and now the 2nd.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

randallss7 said:


> and now the 2nd.


When can I expect this to arrive?

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> When can I expect this to arrive?
> 
> Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


as soon as I see a little something something in my paypal account....lol.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

last one done.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sent you a pm.

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

The clip point is my favorite. I also dig the file work on the damascus hunter.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

That orange one is awesome!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

MarshBuck89 said:


> That orange one is awesome!


A thinner blade, no saw, and elimenate the duel edge, a little file work for trumb and palm jimperig and I could see a usefull kife. I have been playing with this one some and totally get the desighn behind it, It could easily work for an all around knife, the curved blade going into a high tip works good for game skinning, the shape of the knife incorperates good choping for wood, I'm not sure what the transisition of the two edges are for but the nice flat section of the cutting edge will split a seasoned pecan log easy enough. For those who like Bushcraft and want a single use tool I can see it.


----------



## rustynail996 (Feb 15, 2013)

whats the blade length and overall length of the first one w/sheath (post #18)?


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

rustynail996 said:


> whats the blade length and overall length of the first one w/sheath (post #18)?


10.5 " total
5.5" blade
1/4" stock thick 1075 carbon steel


----------

